# Lamb ribs



## smoken yankee

Has anyone ever smoked lamb ribs before, I saw a show over the weekend and they were smoking lamb ribs and looked very tastie but they said that a lot of stores don't carry them, only speciality stores do. I'd like to find one around where I live or go to a butcher shop and see if they would do it for me.


----------



## rbranstner

OH lamb ribs would be soooo tasty!!! I bet they come at a hefty price though.


----------



## speedtona

Be interested in this as we just butched 7 lambs


----------



## mgwerks

Send me two of your freshly-butchered racks and I'll do a demo for the site. I'm just THAT nice a guy.


----------



## mballi3011

Now I would really like to get my hands on some whole lamb ribs and not theses little things that I keep on buying. Where???


----------



## meateater

Ive done the fancy frenched cryovaced one's and they were good. I'd love to try a rack I can trim myself.


----------



## smoken yankee

So what type of rub would go with lamb, you don't want any thing to over power the taste of  the lamb. The program that I saw the lamb ribs looked like BB with alot of meat on the bone, made my mouth water after they were done smoking them. I've got to find some place around here that sell's them.Yummy


----------



## Dutch

I saw that same episode of Diner's, Drive-ins and Dives.
I would just keep it simple and use olive oil, a little kosher salt, granulated garlic and fresh cracked black pepper.


----------



## shlongstar

I agree.  Lamb is one of my favorite meats, and you wouldn't want to overpower the natural flavor of it with a strong rub, IMHO.


----------



## meateater

Lemon pepper works good with lamb.


----------



## alaskansmokesignals

Coating: 50-50 fresh rosemary and garlic (minced), 1/3 cup each. Plus 1/2 cup panko and a little salt.

Burn/sear the rack first, putting some garlic herbs in that searing, then paint with lots of dijon mustard, then coat in that coating and cook fast at 450 F for about 14 minutes.

It is to die for.


----------



## chefrob

love lamb, too bad the li'l lady doesn't.........


----------



## smoken yankee

AlaskanSmokeSignals, what I wanted to know is how you would cook the lamb ribs outside not inside and would you smoke them low and slow like BB (225*) or would you smoke at a higher temp, but thank you for your infomation, I'll keep that in mind.
  Chefrob, I know what your feeling about the wife doesn't like lamb. She had told me if I wanted to cook lamb that I would have to cook it outside so I'm asking how to smoke it and what type of rub would be good for it and thanks for everyone that has giving me some ingredients to work with.
  I would think that mint would be one of the ingredients in the rub or even in the mop sauce. The wood I would use is eather apple or cherry.
Dutch, I think it was Dinner's, Drive-ins and Dives, thanks.


----------



## chefrob

you can't go wrong with a fresh herb mixture like rosemary, mediterranean oregano, thyme and garlic all chopped up. coat with olive oil, salt and pepper and sprinkle with herbs and wrap in plastic for no more than 1 hour....then smoke like normal.


----------



## Dutch

Yep it was, the place that was featured was "Podnah's Pit" in Portland, Oregon. I checked the Diners, Drive-in's & Dives website as they will feature recipes from some of the places that Guy visits. No such luck this time.


----------



## shellbellc

Hubby did a rack of lamb in the smoker one time...I'm not a fan of lamb so he did it when I wasn't going to be there for dinner. He only used salt and pepper for seasoning, but instead of putting the rack in whole, he them down into individual ribs. S&P each rib. He didn't do them low, he like his lamb on the medium rarish side, I recall he only had them in for 40 minutes. Now as you recall I mentioned I don't like lamb...I've tried it almost everytime he's made it...so I again succumbed to "tasting" a bite of these smoked ribs...I will say it was the best lamb I've ever tasted. Sooo tender and they really took on a nice smoke (cherry) flavor. Definitely worth a try! Boneless leg of lamb came out nice to! Much stronger lamb flavor though.  He won't come near lamb with mint, he thinks it hides the flavor of the meat...he made a raspberry coulis as a side dipping sauce.


----------



## smoken yankee

I bet that raspberry coulis would be good if he put it on the last few minutes before he took it out of the smoker, like a glaze, kick it up a notch...yummy
 More and more or these responses I'm geting is making me hungry for lamb and darn it I'm at work and haven't had lunch...drool.


----------



## walterwhite

I hope so!
Maybe not. I picked up a slab of "lamb breast" at the store today for $0.99/lb. They look like ribs to me. 

So I'm scouring this site for ways to prepare them. I didn't have anything in mind when I got them, they just looked interesting.

I like the idea of rubbing them with a mix of rosemary and garlic. I'd probably add some peanut oil to that because I think it helps keep them moist.

Then I just have to decide how long to cook them. Is that the kind of thing that I'd want rare? It seems like a long slow cook might be good. A couple weeks ago I did some jumbo shrimp really slow for an hour and a half. I never measured a grate temperature higher than 155° F and it didn't even get hot enough to brown the garlic, but the shrimp were really juicy and went fast. I wonder if something like that would work well for lamb.

thanks,
walt

(They were on sale at Valli Produce in Glendale Heights, IL.)


----------



## old poi dog

Would you do a variation of the 3-2-1 on a rack of lamb ribs or if you go no foil would could you just watch for pullback and rib bend to know its done?


----------



## alaskansmokesignals

I wouldn't cook'm low and slow, though that's my preference for most meats. 450F for as little time as possible, until they're about 130F internal.

I use a rosemary/garlic/panko outside, on top of seared and mustard painting, and then on the table, dipped into a custom made mint/jalapeno jelly.

Its the overall very best dish served in this house. My better half doesn't let me share it with many people; she wants whats hers!


----------



## fore check

A can't miss seasoning for grilled/smoked lamb for those wanting the easy way out is EVOO and Cavender's Greek Seasoning (available in the spice aisle in almost any grocery store.)

Matter of fact, we use Cavender's on all sorts of things, pork chops being a notable favorite.


----------



## walterwhite

It sounds like something I could do better in the 22 1/2" kettle rather than the smoker. (Indirect method, of course.) My other choices are an 18 1/2" WSM and Smokey Joe converted to mini-smoker. (Think 14" WSM.)

What would you choose? It looks like ambient temperature will be in the upper 20s.

thanks,
walt


----------



## coco

The best lamb rub ever is called "Bicentennial Rub" from Penzey's Spices.  I just can't eat lamb any other way since I've had this.  Even in high-end restaurants, I get it, or my wife gets it, and we both say, "My lamb is better."  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penze...entennial.html


----------



## uscga93

AlaskanSmokeSignals,

I think you might be mistaking lamb breast ribs with rack of lamb.  Rack of lamb benefits from a hot and fast cook and 130 is the appropriate internal temp as you state.

Lamb breast ribs filled with connective tissue and fat and are generally braised for an hour and then roasted or grilled.

I suspect that one could do a 3.2.1 variation and do pretty well.  Not sure as to the braising liquid though.  I'll let others comment there.

However, based on my own experience with pork spare ribs, I'd recommend trimming as much fat as possible, seasoning with salt and pepper, and then smoking them a little bit hotter than normal, around 275, for about three hours.  Use the standard doneness tests (poke the meet with a toothpick to test resistance and see how flexible the rack is when lifted by tongs in the middle.) and finish with mint sauce (generally vinegar, some kind of booze like bourbon and fresh mint).


----------



## SmokinAl

I love lamb, but around here it's so expensive.


----------



## cycletrash

I been wanting to try lamb in smoker, i have never done it


----------



## pitmaster will

Lamb breast is a very fatty but if done correctly fantastic cut of meat that many chefs prize internationally! It's important to trim all silver skin, marinate, rub and smoke at a low 240 to 275 temp... depending on how large they are you can expect the cooking time to  range anywhere from 4 to 6 hrs. Many different variations of rub or marinade will work from classic bbq to northern chinese cumin/chili to south east asian palm sugar & baby anchovy. REMEMBER, these are from the lamb breast and are not the same in any way shape or form to a classic "rack" of lamb. To cook these rare would be the same as trying to cook a pot roast rare!


----------



## roller

I have only had Mutten Bugers...


----------



## turn4fun

I picked up a lamb breast yesterday and decided to give it a try.  It was packaged as two pieces that kind of reminded me of a slab of BB on top of a slab of spares.  After reading some of the threads here, I decided to do each of them differently.  On the first one I mixed up a concoction that consisted of about 1/3 cup of EVOO, 1 Tbsp Rosemary, 1 Tbsp minced garlic from a jar, 1 Tbsp granulated garlic, 1 tsp cracked black pepper.  I slathered it all over and let it marinate in a bag for a couple of hours.  On the second one I simply rubbed it with Cavender's Greek seasoning and drizzled with a little EVOO.   They have been in the smoker for about 1.5 hours now at 225 - 240 running 50/50 apple and cherry.  Will be running 3-2-1 and will boost the temp to 275 for the last 30 mins. to render out some fat.  I'll try to post a Q view later.


----------



## turn4fun

Well, here's the results....

3 hours with apple and cherry wood running between 225 - 240.  Foiled and went 2 hours at about 250.  Removed from foil and bumped temp to 275.  Fat was rendering out like it had a faucet and I started to worry about drying it out so I only went 30 minutes after the foil.  This was a mistake because there was still a fair amount of unrendered fat when I sliced them and they were very greasy.    Aside from that, they did come out very tender and had a good flavor.  I definitely should have let more fat render out and I think they could have benefit from a quick sear on a hot grill after slicing.  Definitely not my best Q, but was a good learning experience.  Only had lamb a few times before and have never cooked it.  Really liked the Rosemary, garlic, pepper and EVOO recipe, but think I should have sprinkled with some course sea salt too.  The Cavender's was good too but was definitely second place in my book.


----------



## joe nichols

Ive bbq them often on low charcoal and have put them into the smoker one time after smoking ribs, and chicken not really smoking them per se. They are hard to find at times but are cheap.. I have found them in the Major grocery stores in my area. When my family bbqs its one of the must have meats to bbq.. along with beef ribs, beef kidneys, steaks and chicken. I have seen them in cut riblets that say lamb ribs and in some stores labeled lamb breast. most of my bbq is just texas hill style salt (we use season) and pepper..


----------



## cesmorris

I'm smoking them tonight. They are wonderful.  Rub with My Spice Sage's Rib Rub, let sit overnight, then smoke 225F for 2-3 hours.  They are outstanding.  













photo.jpg



__ cesmorris
__ Jul 5, 2014


----------



## cesmorris

cesmorris said:


> I'm smoking them tonight. They are wonderful.  Rub with My Spice Sage's Rib Rub, let sit overnight, then smoke 225F for 2-3 hours.  They are outstanding.


The finished product could not be more delicious or beautiful. 













10467691_10203684980825582_342093831_o.jpg



__ cesmorris
__ Jul 5, 2014


----------



## justin bennett

I love you. I am using Apple cherry and get a good deal of these at Walmart for eight dollars For 2 racks. 













image.jpg



__ justin bennett
__ Jun 6, 2016


----------

